# Looking pretty with her bandana!



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

My mom bought this for her!  I don't like pink but I think it suits her! :bowl:










And you know, I can see Molly is getting more mature! (finally! I see a little change in her, I think you can see it in this picture to!  She's more calm in the day and there's more time where she'll sit beside you calmly while you pet her. She even does that outside! Before, outside she would run and play all the time but now she finds more time to sit or lie down beside me.. It's nice! She's still goofy and full of energy but she also knows how and when to be calm now!

I'm so proud of her and I love her so much!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very pretty girl...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molly looks so pretty in pink!! She does look more mature, and it's funny you mention that because I just told someone this week that I've really noticed Molson is starting to get a bit less hyper and a little more lazy-dog like now that he is 18 months old. It's kinda nice!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Molly looks so pretty in pink!! She does look more mature, and it's funny you mention that because I just told someone this week that I've really noticed Molson is starting to get a bit less hyper and a little more lazy-dog like now that he is 18 months old. It's kinda nice!


Yes it is really nice! Yesterday in the evening, I took her in the front yard with her long leash.. She wandered off to explore a little while I sat on the stairs but she soon came back and lie down beside me!  Before she would've run and tangle in her leash and roll on the ground! :doh: :

Nice to see Molson is maturing to! He did it faster than Molly! :


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

She's pretty in pink


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I think the pink suits her. She is one very pretty girl your Molly!
You must lover her to pieces!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Very elegant. Not too bold, just right. A strand of pearls to accent, maybe?


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ya know I don't think I have seen a picture of her in quite a while. She certainly does have that maturing look about her!...she's a babe:smooch:


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww shes such a pretty girl!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

she looks beautiful


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Molly does look mature in this picture, but I'm sure those bunny ears are still in there!  She's such a pretty girl. I really like seeing pictures of her!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Molly does look pretty in pink. Her coat is filling out nicely as well.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I think pink suits our little miss Molly, and I'm still waiting for Tom to calm down


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous gorgeous girl!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! Loll yes the bunny ears are still there!


----------

